# [forum] Impossible de créer un nouveau sujet (résolu)

## giims

Bonjour, je suis désolé de poster ici je sais que sa n'est pas sa place mais je ne peut pas poster de nouveau sujet quand je clique sur nouveau on me renvoie a l'index du forum.Last edited by giims on Wed Aug 17, 2011 4:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

 *giims wrote:*   

> Bonjour, je suis désolé de poster ici je sais que sa n'est pas sa place mais je ne peut pas poster de nouveau sujet quand je clique sur nouveau on me renvoie a l'index du forum.

 

C'est étrange... as-tu autorisé les cookies ?

PS: j'ai crée un nouveau sujet  :Wink: 

----------

## giims

Merci XaiverMiller, oui les cookie sont bien activer. J'ai essayer avec internet explorer sa fonctionne mais pas avec mozilla.

----------

## xaviermiller

Et via ce lien : https://forums.gentoo.org/posting.php?mode=newtopic&f=35 ?

----------

## giims

fonctionne sous IE mais pas sous firefox

----------

## xaviermiller

Quelle version de firefox as-tu ? Et quelles extensions sont actives ?

----------

## giims

Version 5.0 et il y a java console 6.0.26 et bitdefender antifishing tooblar 2.0 qui est désactiver

----------

## k-root

tu as quoi comme reply/page quand tu essaye de poster ?

Ctrl+Shift+Del ..  et relogue toi sur le forum.

sinon fireBug est ton amis   :Very Happy: 

http://getfirebug.com/

et tu pourra comparer les requetes avec  IExplorer, en version 8, une petit mise a jour necessaire si ce n'etait pas encore fait)

----------

## giims

problème résolu c'est parti comme c'est venu c'est a dire sans rien faire de spécial..

----------

